# European music education programs versus that of United States and Asia.



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I would like to thank mahlerian for sharing this most insightful clip.






It made me think about music education in general... so

in 2015, how do music programs differ amongst that in the United States, Asia, Europe, and Africa (if anyone knows)?

And funding of such programs?

I remember back in 1983 when I was a kid that I got wonderful basics in music theory and it was great. But I had to discover Schoenberg myself however.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

It looks very similar to how things are done in France. If your child is attending nursery school, they'll start learning rhythm, harmony and singing when they're 3 years old. Everyone learns keyboard when they start school and they have the option to switch instruments when they're 8. 
Music lessons are normally an hour a week but can be extended to accommodate visits to a concert hall or if musicians are visiting the schools etc.
It's all government funded.

Orchestras are funded by the government. The receipts aren't added up by the orchestra as there is no responsibility to make profit. The orchestra just has to prove that they are providing a public service (filling the hall). This is why you can attend for 5 euros. 
So the musician is like a public servant. A typical week means one performance which takes about 3 days for rehearsals. The other two days mean that the musicians have to provide a public service. Usually, the orchestra is broken up into small ensembles and they will play in schools, hospitals, busy places where people have to wait (like post offices etc). Anywhere that gets the music out to the people. It also advertises the orchestras upcoming performance.

There are also tv shows that do the same. This one explains music theory to children without talking down to them.
*



*


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Couac Addict, I appreciate your response very much. Music education I feel to be rather important in fact. Having a young daughter, I am trying to explore different venues for her.


----------

